# ~~~MAJESTIX CRUISE NIGHT~~~



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

The Cruise Night at Keller's is all set, just wanted to remind everyone about the parking situation and the other things we need to watch out for. 

*Set-Up:* We will be there to line-up the cars /car clubs at 8:30pm

*Parking:* Spectator parking will be behind Keller’s on the grass field (NO PARKING AT CAR WASH)

*Drinking:* Beer will be sold by Keller’s $1.75 each you must be 21years old with valid ID. If you are caught bringing in your own beer you will be asked to leave Keller’s.

*Waitresses:* Please be patient with the Keller’s employee’s this first cruise night will be a learning experience and we can work on making it better and discuss issues at the next ULA Meeting.

*Trash:* We will have trash bags on site, please use trash cans or turn in bottles to waitresses. DO NOT LEAVE TRASH IN THE PARKING AREA’S

*Loud Music:* Keep in mind that behind Keller’s is an apartment complex music will be allowed but please use common sense.

*Closing:* Keller’s will close down at 12:00a.m. We ask that everyone leave the property at that time so we do not get blamed for any extra trash left behind.

*Hopping:* At this time we are not planning any hopping at Keller’s we feel that would be too risky and we don’t think there is enough room to hop safely. If anyone wants to hop after Keller’s we can go to the Dart Rail Station only three blocks away or in front of Party City at N.W. Hwy & Abrams. That’s how we did it back in 2002 and we didn’t have any problems. (At your own risk)

Hope to see plenty of area car clubs show support we feel starting a tradition will work better and last longer in a controlled environment where drinking and hanging out is allowed. We know there will be issues and we plan on working them out as they happen.

If you have any questions post your comment, PM me or email me…..

[email protected]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Tonights the night so lets do it big homies.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 4 2006, 08:29 AM~5901914
> *Tonights the night so lets do it big homies.
> *


Already,fukk it i'm rollin in the daily!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 4 2006, 01:50 PM~5903667
> *Already,fukk it i'm rollin in the daily!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 4 2006, 09:29 AM~5901914
> *Tonights the night so lets do it big homies.
> *


  that's right, i see you out there sal,late but i'll be there


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 4 2006, 11:21 PM~5906485
> *$2.00 Coronas DAMN GOOD PRICE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THA PIX SYNBAD! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

had a good time, it was cool good beer prices.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5903667
> *Already,fukk it i'm rollin in the daily!!!
> *


I ROLLED THE DAILY TOO.
I AM GLAD I WENT. I THINK HAVING IT ONCE A MONTH WILL KEEP IT FRESH AND NOT PLAY IT OUT.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*All tha way from L.A.* :biggrin: *----->*









I
I
I
I
I
I
I



*CHECK OUT THE VIDEO ------>* Keller's Cruise Night - 8/4/06


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Thanx to everyone that made it out Friday nite. :thumbsup:

We will meet with the owner of Kellers and get feedback from him, and we will be at the next ULA Meeting and will get feedback from the ULA clubs that were there.


DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.

MAJESTICS C.C.

LOW-LOWS C.C.

ESTILO C.C.

INTOKABLEZ C.C.

NUESTRO ESTILO C.C.

GARLANDS FINEST C.C.

PRESIDENTEZ C.C.

NON-AFFILIATED RIDERZ.....

THANX!*


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Can't wait till the next one!!!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 6 2006, 05:27 PM~5913629
> *Can't wait till the next one!!!
> *


X2

$2.00 CORONAS :0 :0 :0


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

Cant beat them beer prices at all ....shit.. thats what im talking about... now lets c how long them beer prices last... k no?


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

I had a good time at Kellers.. JOes.. well... i went in and out... was 2 drunk 2 chill... till next time


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Aug 7 2006, 10:11 AM~5917676
> *Cant beat them beer prices at all ....shit.. thats what im talking about... now lets c how long them beer prices last... k no?
> *



It's not a special price, that is their normal price anytime you go there. 
been like that for years,,,,

$1.75 domestic
$2.00 import

:biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

next time the drop will be there. with brakes. :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 5 2006, 10:57 AM~5907790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the song on the video


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Aug 8 2006, 09:14 PM~5929569
> *love the song on the video
> *


check out other video's:

http://www.myspace.com/majestixcarclub

http://www.myspace.com/reyesmando

:biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 10 2006, 09:45 AM~5940339
> *check out other video's:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/majestixcarclub
> ...


I see Tom on your top list of friends..lol



nice page by the way...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

This Friday night at Keller's Drive-In our second cruise night....


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

GONNA B NICE WEATHER 75 DEGREES FRIDAY NITE

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

sound's good maybe next time were going to the cara mia play


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

looking forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 30 2006, 05:21 PM~6075297
> *sound's good maybe next time were going to the cara mia play
> *


$1.75 Budweiser & Bud Light









:biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

i be there,,yes sir


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 31 2006, 07:00 AM~6078389
> *$1.75 Budweiser & Bud Light
> 
> 
> ...


ill see if we can go by there after the play


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What time does it REALLY get good?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2006, 08:16 AM~6085185
> *What time does it REALLY get good?
> *


10:30 until 12:00 its good everybody is there by then :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 1 2006, 10:43 AM~6085403
> *10:30 until 12:00 its good everybody is there by then  :thumbsup:
> *


Already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 1 2006, 09:43 AM~6085403
> *10:30 until 12:00 its good everybody is there by then  :thumbsup:
> *



Perfect. Thanks homie.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2006, 08:16 AM~6085185
> *What time does it REALLY get good?
> *


*we will be there setting up at 8:30 tonight, any time between 9:00 & 10:00 is good....* :thumbsup:










$1.75 Budweiser & Bud Light









:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

6537 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

Is this the correct address?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2006, 12:26 PM~6086718
> *6537 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> ...



Yes, there is a PEP BOYS accross from it.....


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

CRUISE NIGHT PIX SEPT. 1ST 2006


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

video clips 

choppers rollin out ---> www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_YkIPzZ36Q

danny rollin' out ---> http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g261/


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 4 2006, 09:17 AM~6100388
> *video clips
> 
> choppers rollin out ---> www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_YkIPzZ36Q
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT....DAMN I MISSED IT..


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 4 2006, 08:58 AM~6100294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the choppers...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

This Friday night October 6th....


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

READY TO ROLL!!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

ITS GOING DOWN FRIDAY HOMIEZZ!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

The Cruise Night at Keller's is all set, just wanted to remind everyone about the parking situation and the other things we need to watch out for. 

*Set-Up:* We will be there to line-up the cars /car clubs at 8:30pm

*Parking:* Spectator parking will be behind Keller’s on the grass field (NO PARKING AT CAR WASH)

*Drinking:* Beer will be sold by Keller’s $1.75 each you must be 21years old with valid ID. If you are caught bringing in your own beer you will be asked to leave Keller’s.

*Waitresses:* Please be patient with the Keller’s employee’s this first cruise night will be a learning experience and we can work on making it better and discuss issues at the next ULA Meeting.

*Trash:* We will have trash bags on site, please use trash cans or turn in bottles to waitresses. DO NOT LEAVE TRASH IN THE PARKING AREA’S

*Loud Music:* Keep in mind that behind Keller’s is an apartment complex music will be allowed but please use common sense.

*Closing:* Keller’s will close down at 12:00a.m. We ask that everyone leave the property at that time so we do not get blamed for any extra trash left behind.

*Hopping:* *Street King Challenge is being worked out.... TBD*

Hope to see plenty of area car clubs show support we feel starting a tradition will work better and last longer in a controlled environment where drinking and hanging out is allowed. We know there will be issues and we plan on working them out as they happen.

If you have any questions post your comment, PM me or email me…..

[email protected]


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 3 2006, 03:15 PM~6297325
> *ITS GOING DOWN FRIDAY HOMIEZZ!
> *


you bringing the grill? :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

IMA BRING MY GRILLZ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

when you say, "controlled enviornment", do you mean police? I personally think this is a great idea since families will be there. 

we all know that the following:

Beer + Spectators + Friendly bashing + testosterone (sp?) = :guns: hno:

arent a good combo.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Oct 4 2006, 08:52 AM~6303397
> *you bringing the grill?  :roflmao:
> *


lol, I fixed that bitch this morning homie, spent the morning at the hardware store ready to grill for this eagle game loc....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 4 2006, 11:11 AM~6304638
> *when you say, "controlled enviornment", do you mean police? I personally think this is a great idea since families will be there.
> 
> we all know that the following:
> ...


No cops, it means if you get out of line we will sic one of them mean ass waitresses on yo ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 4 2006, 06:58 PM~6307448
> *No cops, it means if you get out of line we will sic one of them mean ass waitresses on yo ass!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ...okay.


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

will be there..hopefully my ride gets a picture taken 2..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Oct 5 2006, 11:22 AM~6311884
> *will be there..hopefully my ride gets a picture taken 2..
> *


I'll have my digi cam ready !


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

*No cops, it means if you get out of line we will sic one of them mean ass waitresses on yo ass!!! *

Yea and them hoes may only have one tooth but I think they sharpen them up! Junkyard dog lookin hoes.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:0 You guys are wrong :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 5 2006, 01:06 PM~6312522
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :0 You guys are wrong :biggrin:
> ...



....wrong, BUT true !


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 5 2006, 01:06 PM~6312528
> *....wrong, BUT true !
> *


........and when I said one tooth I meant they all share one tooth... :roflmao: :roflmao: I think we need to get a Suggestion box and let Mr. Keller know that his business would double if he would just get some descent looking waitresses...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 5 2006, 01:16 PM~6312600
> *........and when I said one tooth I meant they all share one tooth... :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think we need to get a Suggestion box and let Mr. Keller know that his business would double if he would just get some descent looking waitresses...
> *


.


or dental plan. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 5 2006, 12:01 PM~6312487
> *No cops, it means if you get out of line we will sic one of them mean ass waitresses on yo ass!!!
> 
> Yea and them hoes may only have one tooth but I think they sharpen them up! Junkyard dog lookin hoes.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 5 2006, 02:16 PM~6312600
> *........and when I said one tooth I meant they all share one tooth... :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think we need to get a Suggestion box and let Mr. Keller know that his business would double if he would just get some descent looking waitresses...
> *


Or tell him they got them 6 piece grills for 150.00 @ Bruton Bazaar!!!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 5 2006, 02:20 PM~6313358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tiny, you comin out to our cruise nite?

Come on out, Eloy will buy your first BUD! :biggrin:















































$1.75 Budweiser & Bud Light









:biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 5 2006, 04:04 PM~6313717
> *Tiny, you comin out to our cruise nite?
> 
> Come on out, Eloy will buy your first BUD!  :biggrin:
> ...


uuuuhhhh yeaaa mannn! Shyyyyt I'mgoing to be out their with a hat looking for some beer money, timez is hard this week playa...but I got your fist big Tiny..


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont think I have taken picture at night...its about time I do. I hope to be out there


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Anyone want to buy cokes.....you know for the non drinking crowd... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 5 2006, 10:55 PM~6316063
> *Anyone want to buy cokes.....you know for the non drinking crowd... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: x2 please....with a cup of ice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

VGP and PoorHispanic.....I'll get you on this one.  I'll take you guys a two liter. :biggrin: 


Tiny, I got one for you too bro.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 5 2006, 02:16 PM~6312600
> *........and when I said one tooth I meant they all share one tooth... :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think we need to get a Suggestion box and let Mr. Keller know that his business would double if he would just get some descent looking waitresses...
> *


HEY, I SAW YOU EYEBALLING THEM WAITRESSES LAST TIME. :cheesy:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: SO R THEY GONNA LET US HOP???   :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2006, 09:22 AM~6317799
> *VGP and PoorHispanic.....I'll get you on this one.  I'll take you guys a two liter.  :biggrin:
> Tiny, I got one for you too bro.
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 6 2006, 12:57 PM~6318880
> *    :guns:  :guns:  :guns: SO R THEY GONNA LET US HOP???     :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 6 2006, 11:57 AM~6318880
> *    :guns:  :guns:  :guns: SO R THEY GONNA LET US HOP???     :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID........ :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, we have worked it out.

It's just a matter of the hoppers to show-uP!

Keep in mind Kellers closes at 12midnight, if the hop happens it will have to be around 11:00pm.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Mando, is Lil Ruben going? My brother went to school with him and is curious if he'll go.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 6 2006, 12:12 PM~6318951
> *Yes, we have worked it out.
> 
> It's just a matter of the hoppers to show-uP!
> ...



   THATS COOL THEYLL BE THERE I JUST TALKED TO SAL AND DALLAS LOWRIDERS R READY  :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 6 2006, 01:12 PM~6318951
> *Yes, we have worked it out.
> 
> It's just a matter of the hoppers to show-uP!
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 6 2006, 11:33 AM~6319038
> *     THATS COOL THEYLL BE THERE I JUST TALKED TO SAL AND DALLAS LOWRIDERS R READY    :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *



It's all good let's just keep it cool so we can keep doin' it!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

IM BRINGIN MY GUNS :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Oct 6 2006, 02:16 PM~6319490
> *IM BRINGIN MY GUNS  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :nono: :nono: :guns: :nono: hno:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:   SO MANNY PEOPLE WITH GUNS I LIKE IT :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT !!!!!*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 6 2006, 03:57 PM~6319732
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:     SO MANNY PEOPLE WITH GUNS I LIKE IT  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

portense bien cabrones!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

i'll have a good camera this time. :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FRIDAY*
*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 5 2006, 03:25 PM~6313874
> *uuuuhhhh yeaaa mannn! Shyyyyt I'mgoing to be out their with a hat looking for some beer money, timez is hard this week playa...but I got your fist big Tiny..
> *


NO SHIT BRO, TIMES ARE HARD , SHIT I MIGHT HAVE TO ROLL OUT THERE 4 THAT FREE BEER ,AVER QUE PASA ! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2006, 07:22 AM~6317799
> *VGP and PoorHispanic.....I'll get you on this one.  I'll take you guys a two liter.  :biggrin:
> Tiny, I got one for you too bro.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:I MIGHT NEED SOME CROWN 2 GO WOTH THAT COKE !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont know WTF....a majority of my pictures came out looking like shit :angry: They would have came out good, if they weren't so blurry  

 Sorry everyone, but this was the first time taking pictures in the dark. I dont know if the lens was dirty, if I had the wrong settings, i was cold and shaking the camera, or I just plan and simple fucked up, but I will work on it and pratice for next time :angry: 

:uh:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

thanX for coming out last night! 

it was all goood! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Oct 6 2006, 04:21 PM~6319900
> *i'll have a good camera this time. :biggrin:
> *


I DID NOT SEE CAMERA. :dunno: 






































































PICTURE ME ROLLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

He had it mounted at the bottom of his bud light bottle, every time he took a drink it took pix.....

:roflmao:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

chale homies, i didnt see too many people with them so i kept it in my pocket. i did take a few when i first got there.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Oct 7 2006, 03:37 PM~6324624
> *I DID NOT SEE          CAMERA.  :dunno:
> PICTURE ME ROLLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: ya vas a comencar guey  :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:cheesy: 


:wave:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Oct 7 2006, 07:34 PM~6325551
> *chale homies, i didnt see too many people with them so i kept it in my pocket. i did take a few when i first got there.
> *


 :cheesy: DID YA TAKE ONE OF ME? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

Good hang out....
Enjoyed the nite


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll post some of my flicks up shortly.

Some did come out kinda blurry too though.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

MORE TO COME.......


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Still more to come...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*That's all I got fellas. *


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for everyone that came out, had a good time out there!  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I had fun. And it was good meeting new people.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I had that 2 liter coke waiting for you VGP........But i didnt know who you were.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 10 2006, 12:16 PM~6340013
> *I had that 2 liter coke waiting for you VGP........But i didnt know who you were.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ah man...I was dying of thirst too. I was walking around taking pictures and talking and everytime I tried to get the waitress she would take off before I get there :angry: 

But thats me :biggrin: 

l
l
l
l
V


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

LOL, yeah i know she kept running on me too. :angry: 

Thats why i would just by 3 beers at a time. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

by the way VGP, i just registered on MajesticsDFW/forums.

I was the first one to post !!! :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 10 2006, 02:12 PM~6340488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hopfully this time it will make it. This is the third try, the first one never made it public. The second came out public but crashed about a week. This when has been up for a couple of weeks. I will probably finish adding the modifications this week so that it can get some use and hopfully wont die again. I am backing this one up as often as i can  

Thanks though! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll keep it moving the best i can bro.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 10 2006, 02:42 PM~6340641
> *I'll keep it moving the best i can bro.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:biggrin: 

*CRUISE NITE PIX--->* [url]http://www.vgpinc.com/pictures/kellers100606/[/url]


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

nice...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

This Friday night our last Cruise Night for this year....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Oct 30 2006, 08:56 AM~6471373
> *This Friday night our last Cruise Night for this year....*


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaaaaah Yeah !


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*TIME 2 BUST OUT THEM CAR CLUB JACKETS!!!*


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 1 2006, 09:25 PM~6488166
> *TIME 2 BUST OUT THEM CAR CLUB JACKETS!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Any more pixs of Kellers this past Friday.......


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Kellers Drive-In October


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone notice how warm it was that night. :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Nov 6 2006, 03:06 PM~6514396
> *Anyone notice how warm it was that night.  :cheesy:
> *


we must of not been at the same place......


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2006, 02:11 PM~6514804
> *we must of not been at the same place......
> *


x2


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 6 2006, 01:30 PM~6513850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*nice pics....*


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 6 2006, 12:29 PM~6513838
> *Kellers Drive-In October
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD TIMES!* uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

KELLER'S DRIVE-IN 2007 SCHEDULE...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

2 WEEKS AWAY! 

EVERYBODY READY TO KICK-IT AT KELLERS?

:cheesy:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Apr 17 2007, 07:51 AM~7710121
> *2 WEEKS AWAY!
> 
> EVERYBODY READY TO KICK-IT AT KELLERS?
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 27 2007, 06:27 AM~7559750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



1 WEEK AWAY! :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

This Friday night our first Cruise Night for this year....


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

That time of the year already!!!! I will try to b there.... :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*For those of you that are not going out of town for the car show and looking for something to do on Friday night, we will be at Kellers if the weather is good....*

$2.00 Corona all night!


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 3 2006, 08:30 AM~5894701
> *The Cruise Night at Keller's is all set, just wanted to remind everyone about the parking situation and the other things we need to watch out for.
> 
> Set-Up:  We will be there to line-up the cars /car clubs at 8:30pm
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Que onda Miguel.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

This Friday night our first Cruise Night for this year....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

7 hrs left !!!.... damn I can already taste that ice cold corona. Weather is getting nice too......

To bad that 64' or the Regal isn't ready  , I'll have to roll the wife's Xterra :angry: .........


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*CRUISE NITE PIX--->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=150457&st=1920


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*KELLER'S FRIDAY NIGHT...*  


















*RUSTY'S '62 BUBBLE TOP* :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*...MORE FROM KELLER'S FRIDAY NIGHT*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

It was the best turn-out we've had since we started it! :thumbsup: 

THANX to everyone for coming out.

INTOKABLES C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.
BLVD ACES C.C.
LOW LOWS C.C.
VETERANOS C.C.
GHETTO DREAMS C.C.
HOT RODS
RAT RODS 
SOLO RIDERZ

SEE EVERYONE AT THE PICNIC...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

$2.00 Corona all night!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

It's Friday.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*I'm ready for tonight !!!!......

Aver si me junto con los compas and throw back a few. Last time I went I just kicked it in the back corner. 

Funny how we all know each other here, but when we're all together, nos da verguensa * :roflmao: 


See you homies tonight for sure


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

-------------------


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 1 2007, 11:48 AM~8022772
> *I'm ready for tonight !!!!......
> 
> Aver si me junto con los compas and throw back a few. Last time I went I just kicked it in the back corner.
> ...


Let us know who you are, were cool with every one.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 1 2007, 11:48 AM~8022772
> *I'm ready for tonight !!!!......
> 
> Aver si me junto con los compas and throw back a few. Last time I went I just kicked it in the back corner.
> ...


Make you a SIN7 shirt!!! :biggrin: They cant miss me,I'm da one rolling the primer Lac' as always!!!For now anywayz!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jun 1 2007, 02:24 PM~8024008
> *Make you a SIN7 shirt!!! :biggrin: They cant miss me,I'm da one rolling the primer Lac' as always!!!For now anywayz!!!!!!
> *



*I'll be in either the primered Regal or a black Xterra with the wife.*  


I'm gonna take a big ass banner that says " VIVA MEXICO" ! :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

BEER & OLDIES! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAZTEKA68_@Jun 1 2007, 03:16 PM~8024357
> *BEER & OLDIES!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*THE TWO BEST THINGS IN LIFE QUE NO !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

RAIN IS EXPECTED BUT FROM WHAT I CAN TELL IT WILL STAY TO THE NORTH OR PLANO........ (KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED)


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I know nobody in the lowriding game since I just moved here from Seattle, WA...so it'd be cool to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking forward to another great time................. :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jun 1 2007, 01:20 PM~8023630
> *Let us know who you are, were cool with every one.
> *


 :uh: Lier :twak:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

OFF THA HOOK! 

BETTER & BETTER EACH TIME....:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 1 2007, 07:35 PM~8025291
> *:uh: Lier :twak:
> *


Spell check -----------> LIAR :biggrin: 

And we are the most friendly club out there. :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Real good turnout last night * :thumbsup: 





















*WELCOME TO DALLAS SEAN*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 2 2007, 03:34 PM~8028967
> *Real good turnout last night  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *



real good time, and you had to love the cool air all night long !

cant wait till next one.........


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jun 2 2007, 12:19 PM~8028509
> *Spell check -----------> LIAR  :biggrin:
> 
> And we are the most friendly club out there.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"Players make mistakes to you know" :biggrin: 

bisides I dont believe you lior!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 4 2007, 12:18 PM~8038480
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "Players make mistakes to you know"  :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

MAJESTIXS CC still holding it down firme pics...


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*$2.00 Corona all night!








*


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

shit i had to work that day


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The Boys and Girls Clubs of Denton County (a 501c-3 non-profit organization www.bgcdentoncounty.org will host a free Health Fair, Saturday, August 4, 2007 at Terry’s Grocery in Lewisville, Texas. The Health Fair will target Hispanics in Lewisville and the surrounding communities that require free medical check ups. Included at the Health Fair will be South Texas Dental providing free dental screening, Wal-Mart Vision Centers providing free eye exams, Amerigroup Texas providing information about CHIPS (Children’s Health Insurance Program for $50/month per family) My Life Care providing full body scans and other clinics and medical providers providing free screenings. Additionally, HispanicLending.com will be there to provide home buyer’s education seminars to help 1st time Hispanics home buyers. All companies will be providing bilingual associates to help those that speak English or Spanish.

It would be great if the Lowriders of Dallas could bring a few cars up to the event. All monies raised will be donated to the Boys and Girls Clubs of Denton County to kick off their fundraiser to bring a new facility to Lewisville.

When is your next meeting and I will attend and provide more information.
Thanks!
Rick Troutman
President
HispanicLending.com
972-898-3879


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*ITS ON THIS FRIDAY !!! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Its on tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Rain rain go the f*ck away. :cheesy:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

X2


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Everyone still down for tonight?*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*We have decided not to take a chance with the weather tonight's forecast is 50% chance of rain. 

The Keller’s Cruise Night is cancelled for tonight; let's get ready for Sunday and the Dallas Lowriders Picnic.*


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ah man, I had already rolled up there during lunch to save my spot too ! *


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jul 6 2007, 02:27 PM~8249260
> *:cheesy:
> *


Topless, are you guys gonna move it to next friday or just save it till the first friday of August ?


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 03:46 PM~8249383
> *Topless, are you guys gonna move it to next friday or just save it till the first friday of August ?
> *


Right now it will be August, unless we decide to change it which I hope. Just depends on the weather.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

next weekend looks pretty good.... :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Jul 6 2007, 04:56 PM~8250164
> *next weekend looks pretty good.... :dunno:
> *


x2....


I'm gonna roll out tonight and have a few brewski's.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Dammit! It didn't rain last night.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jul 7 2007, 11:23 AM~8253930
> *Dammit! It didn't rain last night.
> *



*NOPE !...... And turn out was pretty good too. Here are some flicks I took *  


































*
The homie TECHINQUESSEXYTHREE*




















































*Clean Cutty:*

























































*
ONE MEAN GN REGAL * :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Forgot one last pic.........


The CLEANEST RIDE out there last night was...................






























*

This Candy Orange Cart. Riding on 3" Triple Chrome Spokes !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 05:02 PM~8250201
> *x2....
> I'm gonna roll out tonight and have a few brewski's.
> *


we were gonna go out there ,too...but Mr. A changed his mind at the last 

minute...and we went to west dallas instead...

it felt real good last night,too....


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 7 2007, 02:57 PM~8254922
> *Forgot one last pic.........
> The CLEANEST RIDE out there last night was...................
> 
> ...


ha!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*$2.00 Corona all night!








*


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

for good weather


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

I hope this ride is out there again, I'd really like to check it out in person. :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jul 27 2007, 09:22 AM~8404240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Burnt orange is always the shit!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hell Yea..... Cant wait till next Friday !

And you know SexyThree will be there ! ! ! ! ! !



*
Mini Beer Camp ~ rolling deep !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 27 2007, 08:25 AM~8404254
> *Hell Yea.....  Cant wait till next Friday !
> 
> And you know SexyThree will be there ! ! ! ! ! !
> *



I'm ready to ride


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jul 30 2007, 07:37 AM~8424394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

sounds like fun i might drive Amarillo to kick it with d-town :biggrin:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

sounds like fun i might drive from Amarillo to kick it with d-town :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 6 2006, 12:29 PM~6513838
> *Kellers Drive-In October
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Showers expected friday.* :angry:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*$2.00 Corona all night!








*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

$2.00 Corona all night!









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 1 2007, 09:41 AM~8444743
> *Showers expected friday.  :angry:
> *


i think they said during the day but who knows, i hust hope we dont have to miss another one....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Im just sad I wont be there  

I got to take my wife to the airport ......



But hey dont count me out !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Its gonna rain fellas


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*$2.00 Corona all night!








*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

It's almost time.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 3 2007, 11:11 AM~8464013
> *It's almost time.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 12:41 PM~8464182
> *
> *


Mad are you. hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 3 2007, 01:39 PM~8465093
> *Mad are you.  hno:
> *


metele un :twak: .....


Is the entire *X* fleet gonna roll today ?


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 02:51 PM~8465177
> *metele un  :twak: .....
> Is the entire X fleet gonna roll today ?
> *


Most of us will be there.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 3 2007, 02:39 PM~8465093
> *Mad are you.  hno:
> *


Not in town to make it to Keller's......... :angry:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

PIX!




































































































































:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Aug 4 2007, 09:42 AM~8469819
> *PIX!
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Post the pics you took. :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Can one of you guys overnight me a double cheeseburger from Kellers? Thanks!

corey :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 4 2007, 09:05 AM~8469881
> *Post the pics you took.  :cheesy:
> *



x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

fotos ? :dunno:


I heard it was a good turnout


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh: not one pic?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 6 2007, 10:25 AM~8483331
> *:uh:  not one pic?
> *


There was a few pics on the Majestix thread under Lowrider General.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 6 2007, 10:33 AM~8483408
> *There was a few pics on the Majestix thread under Lowrider General.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 6 2007, 10:57 AM~8483639
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 4 2007, 09:05 AM~8469881
> *Post the pics you took.  :cheesy:
> *


that fucker had his hands full, 3 beers at all times, did anyone get any pics of his asleep this time? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweet rides!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

so is this still on for this friday????


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

wassup!!!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*$2.00 Corona all night!








*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

had a good time last night, started slow but turned out ok... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Big ThanX, to all that came and represented!!!


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

firme pics....


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

IS IT GOIN DOWN TONIGHT?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

looks like they have good prices on the beer...


----------

